# بخصوص برنامج. .Stepper Motor Controller.exe



## يوهشام (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
هل يمكن إزالة المسج الذي يخرج كل دقيقة بطلب شراء المنتج لStepper Motor Controller
هل هناك طريقة لإعادة برمجة Stepper Motor Controller.exe؟
أرجوا الرد على الموضوع كلما أردت التحكم في الموتر يزعجني جدا المسج
(صورة البرنامج والبرنامج نفسه في الملفات المرفقة)


----------



## korzaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------

